
Chromecast Audio Multi-Room and HD Audio Update - baldfat
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2015/12/even-more-to-love-about-chromecast-audio.html
======
tdicola
Very cool. One thing that isn't clear, is this only with Chromecast Audio
players or does it work with normal Chromecasts too? What about the older
first generation Chromecasts?

